# Faulting application name: explorer.exe, version: 6.3.9600.1



## neha2 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am working on windows server 2012 and i am facing the problem of crashing explorer.exe due to which i am unable to perform any task on the server .It is not even to let me open anything on the server ...not even to logoff.
Below is the application error reported on the application event log:

Event Id 1000:
Faulting application name: explorer.exe, version: 6.3.9600.17415, time stamp: 0x54503a3a
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000000000000000
Faulting process id: 0x1620
Faulting application start time: 0x01d1159c48c01ea7
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\explorer.exe
Faulting module path: unknown
Report Id: 8b7b483c-818f-11e5-80e2-005056922f51
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

2)Event Id :1002
The shell stopped unexpectedly and explorer.exe was restarted.

Things done so far:
1)Ran sfc/ scannow but no luck
2)Collected application crash dump but nothing came up.

Please suggest what needs to be done here in order to resolve this issue.Let me know if any other info needed here.

Thanks!


----------

